
Another Oil Crash Is Coming, and There May Be No Recovery - Stefan333
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-02-24/another-oil-crash-is-coming-and-there-may-be-no-recovery
======
jhugg
I look at electric scooters vs gas scooters in Asia as a template. At some
point in the past 5-7 years, they just took off, and seem to have crushed gas
scooters in a matter of years (at least where I’ve traveled). There was some
inflection point of cost and performance that was hit, and then wham.

I think that point may be a bit further off for electric cars, but 2040? I
don’t think that’s a very safe bet.

~~~
qhoc
I came from an SE Asian country and people still don't buy electric scooters
as much because it is still more expensive and somewhat slower than gas. But
in China, I agree. All are electric now.

------
DougN7
If there was another oil crash, wouldn't that drive gas prices down further?
At 50 cents per gallon a gas car probably looks like a very attractive option.

